# Excessive sweating and synthroid



## hashidude11

I have been diagnosed with hypothyroidism since I was 18 (now 24) and then was further diagnosed with Hashimotos at the age of 21. I have been taking synthroid ever since with small fluctuations in dosages. I am currently on 112 mcg of synthroid. I noticed that one of the side effects of synthroid is excessive sweating. I can sweat on my scalp doing just about any amount of physical activity and if I start to get nervous about something as well. If I have a long walk into class or a presentation, you can believe I will be sweating. I am more anxious now than I ever have been and I feel like I get rapid heart beat quite a bit. Sweating so much is quite debilitating because I am a nursing student and sometimes will start sweating upon walking into a patients room. I am confident in my abilities as a nursing student, but I am sure I do not look like it when I am sweating profusely while trying to accomplish simple tasks.

Also, I have been limiting caffeine intake and started on a gluten-free diet a little over a month ago. While I feel a lot better overall and lost 20 pounds, I thought some of the sweating might go away as well, but it really has not. I tried using things such as sage tea and antiperspirants, but they have not worked well. I cannot remember ever having any of these problems before I started taking synthroid. I was thinking about trying to continue a gluten-free diet and exercising regiment and trying to persuade my endo from weaning me off synthroid if my tests are good. I have heard of a few people being able to do this. Anybody have thoughts or suggestions for my situation?

Here are my past lab results:
June 2011- TSH of 3.4 (0.34-3.00)
September 2010- TSH of 2.72, also tested for VitD, 22 ng/mL which was low
May 2010- TSH of 4.4 (0.34-5.60) range was bigger back then I guess
Novermber 2009- TSH of 3.4 (0.34-5.60)

probably should get a free T3 and T4 test run next time too


----------



## desrtbloom

I'm sorry you are dealing with this excessive sweating problem. I have the opposite effect where I don't sweat nearly as much as I use to before getting Graves' and Hashi's.

I would get a full thyroid panel done so you can see the big picture. It's possible your Synthroid might be too high and that is causing the excessive sweating. Also, it could be from another issue. You might also see a dermatologist.

:hugs:


----------



## Andros

hashidude11 said:


> I have been diagnosed with hypothyroidism since I was 18 (now 24) and then was further diagnosed with Hashimotos at the age of 21. I have been taking synthroid ever since with small fluctuations in dosages. I am currently on 112 mcg of synthroid. I noticed that one of the side effects of synthroid is excessive sweating. I can sweat on my scalp doing just about any amount of physical activity and if I start to get nervous about something as well. If I have a long walk into class or a presentation, you can believe I will be sweating. I am more anxious now than I ever have been and I feel like I get rapid heart beat quite a bit. Sweating so much is quite debilitating because I am a nursing student and sometimes will start sweating upon walking into a patients room. I am confident in my abilities as a nursing student, but I am sure I do not look like it when I am sweating profusely while trying to accomplish simple tasks.
> 
> Also, I have been limiting caffeine intake and started on a gluten-free diet a little over a month ago. While I feel a lot better overall and lost 20 pounds, I thought some of the sweating might go away as well, but it really has not. I tried using things such as sage tea and antiperspirants, but they have not worked well. I cannot remember ever having any of these problems before I started taking synthroid. I was thinking about trying to continue a gluten-free diet and exercising regiment and trying to persuade my endo from weaning me off synthroid if my tests are good. I have heard of a few people being able to do this. Anybody have thoughts or suggestions for my situation?
> 
> Here are my past lab results:
> June 2011- TSH of 3.4 (0.34-3.00)
> September 2010- TSH of 2.72, also tested for VitD, 22 ng/mL which was low
> May 2010- TSH of 4.4 (0.34-5.60) range was bigger back then I guess
> Novermber 2009- TSH of 3.4 (0.34-5.60)
> 
> probably should get a free T3 and T4 test run next time too


Welcome to the board!

Have you ever had any antibodies' tests?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

How did your doctor arrive at the diagnosis of Hashimoto's?

Also, have you ever had a sonogram of the thyroid or RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?)

You "definitely" need the FREE T4 and FREE T3. You actually could be hyper. Many of us were hypo first and then permanently hyper. It waxes and wanes because of the antibodies and immunoglobulins are at work doing their thing which is blocking, binding and stimulating.


----------



## hashidude11

I was diagnosed with Hashimotos because of the antibody test. I have had all of those tests run, it was just a while ago and I do not have the results any longer. I am going to see my primary care physician on Friday and I am going to get another blood draw done. Should I ask him to look into all of the additional tests? I really want to get this sweating problem figured out... I was looking into the daily use of Robinul/Avert and it seems like a God send for us hyperhidrosis sufferers. I will ask him about that as well.


----------



## hashidude11

Btw I always thought that the sweating was an anxiety problem and so did my Dr, but he tried to give me Ativan and the sweating still persists... I discontinued taking that after like 10 days because it made me so tired and was not really helping with the sweating. What I think is that the anxiety comes from the sweating because then I feel like people are just staring at me and thinking I am weird or something is wrong with me. If I could get this sweating problem under control I would feel so much better.


----------



## Andros

hashidude11 said:


> I was diagnosed with Hashimotos because of the antibody test. I have had all of those tests run, it was just a while ago and I do not have the results any longer. I am going to see my primary care physician on Friday and I am going to get another blood draw done. Should I ask him to look into all of the additional tests? I really want to get this sweating problem figured out... I was looking into the daily use of Robinul/Avert and it seems like a God send for us hyperhidrosis sufferers. I will ask him about that as well.


Please share your lab results and the ranges from your labs this Friday. I know we will all like to have a look.

From what I read, hyperhydrosis can be secondary to a metabolic problem. This has to be horrible for you.


----------



## hashidude11

You are right it is quite horrible because I am a very social person and sometimes I just start sweating for no reason, so that makes me want to be less social. I want to figure out this sweating problem so I can actually do the things I want to. Sometimes I avoid situations just because I know I will be sweating a lot in order to save myself some embarrassment. I will definitely post the lab results when I get them and let ya know what the Dr said... he usually just blows off my sweating problem as normal, but I know I should not be dripping with sweat when I am sitting down talking to someone. He usually lets me pick my course of treatment so I am hopeful he will let me start using Robinul on an as needed basis.


----------



## bigfoot

I've noticed more sweating that "usual" for me while taking levothyroxine (versus years ago), but I'm also dealing with other hormone issues (low testosterone). At the moment the doc has upped my dose to 75 MCG and changed to brand-name Levoxyl from generic. The sweating seems to have reduced a little bit.

Are you on brand-name medicine (Synthroid, Levoxyl, etc.) or just generic? I wonder if that might make a difference for you. The generics are allowed to have up to a 10% sway either direction, according to my endo.

Your TSH (granted, it's not the end-all, be-all test) seems on the higher end like mine. Everything I have read here or heard from most doctors is that with Hashi's it should be between 1.0-2.0 to really feel better (depending on the individual). Another possibility is that you aren't really taking enough levothyroxine, hence the elevated TSH labs, and likely more active antibodies.

Personally, I'm skeptical of any comments about going without thyroid medicine or "curing" things. It's an autoimmune problem, it doesn't just go away forever, but instead has periods of remission.

Hope you get some progress with your doc and he/she investigates further! :anim_32:


----------



## Lovlkn

> Here are my past lab results:
> June 2011- TSH of 3.4 (0.34-3.00)
> September 2010- TSH of 2.72, also tested for VitD, 22 ng/mL which was low
> May 2010- TSH of 4.4 (0.34-5.60) range was bigger back then I guess
> Novermber 2009- TSH of 3.4 (0.34-5.60)
> 
> probably should get a free T3 and T4 test run next time too


Your TSH is high which indicates hypo. You need to insist on having free t-4 and free t-3 with every lab draw.

I sweat like crazy when hyper but we're all different.


----------



## hashidude11

Bigfoot- I am on synthroid 112 mcg.... I used to be on generic levothyroxine and I felt like absolute CRAP!!! Once I switched over to synthroid, I felt much better after about 8-10 weeks but I still get anxious easily. That has not changed since I started taking thyroid medication, I don't think my body reacts very well to it. I never had sweating or anxiety problems until I started taking this medication at age 18.

In regards to my labs, the doctor brought up a good point. He said he thought it was pointless to have my TSH levels done because I had them done 1 month ago and he said wait until I feel how I want to and that is when we will take the levels. Now he is not an endo, but I believe that he has helped me quite a bit. He allows me to guide the treatment and if I wanna drop the dose because I am feeling very anxious, he will let me. I am glad he is treating me based on how I feel and not just based on some range that was decided on for every single person.


----------



## Lovlkn

> In regards to my labs, the doctor brought up a good point. He said he thought it was pointless to have my TSH levels done because I had them done 1 month ago and he said wait until I feel how I want to and that is when we will take the levels. Now he is not an endo, but I believe that he has helped me quite a bit. He allows me to guide the treatment and if I wanna drop the dose because I am feeling very anxious, he will let me. I am glad he is treating me based on how I feel and not just based on some range that was decided on for every single person.


He isn't doing you any favors by not running the proper labs. March yourself into his office and get the Free T-4 and Free T-3 run and post your results along with ranges.

TSH is a diagnostic test and not meant to manage thyroid replacement dosing off although many doctors still treat it as such.


----------



## marzekiel

I am so validated that someone understands what I have felt. I am NOT on synthroid, but am on T3 (cytomel to some) and Isocort for adrenal problems. While the profuse and debilitating sweating is clearly some imbalance, it's pretty d**d hard to pin down exactly what, and how to fix it. Is it too much or too little of the T3 or HC? Should I take more or less? It has been trial and error and terrible.

Feeling fine a few weeks ago, I went to a former employer (I recently retired) to visit old colleagues. It was a bit exciting/adrenal taxing, but nothing extraordinary as far as I knew. But, as I visited, sweat FAR WORSE than any hot-flashes poured out of me. My hair was soaked and dripped onto my clothes. My face dripped. My clothes became soaked. I became a weak and blithering idiot, and not the confident, forthright (bravado) person that I had always presented as. I didn't like this at all. Was it anxiety or thyroid or cortisone? Who knows.

Shortly thereafter, I became frustrated with those ups and downs and felt like I was worse on meds than I had been before and didn't see any future. As a last ditch effort, I tried another protocol: Taking my Thyroid at NIGHT!

Ever since, I have slept like a baby through the night, and don't have problems with daytime sweating. I keep the house cold (72*F) at night, so that helps too. I have only been doing this for 3 weeks, and expect my body will adjust at some point, but for now, this is what works for me.

I'm the only one who knows how my body reacts and responds and I'm pretty aware of meds, so I don't mind taking some risks on my own, without "permission."

I hope this helps give you some hope, and appreciate hearing your story, because I don't feel so alone. Thanks.



hashidude11 said:


> You are right it is quite horrible because I am a very social person and sometimes I just start sweating for no reason, so that makes me want to be less social. I want to figure out this sweating problem so I can actually do the things I want to. Sometimes I avoid situations just because I know I will be sweating a lot in order to save myself some embarrassment. I will definitely post the lab results when I get them and let ya know what the Dr said... he usually just blows off my sweating problem as normal, but I know I should not be dripping with sweat when I am sitting down talking to someone. He usually lets me pick my course of treatment so I am hopeful he will let me start using Robinul on an as needed basis.


----------



## Andros

marzekiel said:


> I am so validated that someone understands what I have felt. I am NOT on synthroid, but am on T3 (cytomel to some) and Isocort for adrenal problems. While the profuse and debilitating sweating is clearly some imbalance, it's pretty d**d hard to pin down exactly what, and how to fix it. Is it too much or too little of the T3 or HC? Should I take more or less? It has been trial and error and terrible.
> 
> Feeling fine a few weeks ago, I went to a former employer (I recently retired) to visit old colleagues. It was a bit exciting/adrenal taxing, but nothing extraordinary as far as I knew. But, as I visited, sweat FAR WORSE than any hot-flashes poured out of me. My hair was soaked and dripped onto my clothes. My face dripped. My clothes became soaked. I became a weak and blithering idiot, and not the confident, forthright (bravado) person that I had always presented as. I didn't like this at all. Was it anxiety or thyroid or cortisone? Who knows.
> 
> Shortly thereafter, I became frustrated with those ups and downs and felt like I was worse on meds than I had been before and didn't see any future. As a last ditch effort, I tried another protocol: Taking my Thyroid at NIGHT!
> 
> Ever since, I have slept like a baby through the night, and don't have problems with daytime sweating. I keep the house cold (72*F) at night, so that helps too. I have only been doing this for 3 weeks, and expect my body will adjust at some point, but for now, this is what works for me.
> 
> I'm the only one who knows how my body reacts and responds and I'm pretty aware of meds, so I don't mind taking some risks on my own, without "permission."
> 
> I hope this helps give you some hope, and appreciate hearing your story, because I don't feel so alone. Thanks.


Very good post. This proves the point that we are each unique unto ourselves.

Thanx!


----------

